# Grundmontage auf Barsch



## <|Stachelritter|> (18. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe mir neulich in meinem Großen Buch für Angler|supergri
durchgelesen was die Barsche angeht.
Dort wurde erklärt, dass man mit einem freilaufendem Wurm sehr gute Fänge haben (kann).
Ich wollt mal fragen ob ich den wurm ohne bebleiung also einfach n Wirbel, Vorfach und dann den Wurm dran.
Oder ob ich ein Grundblei nehmen soll und dem Wurm dann
durch eine Styropor-perle Auftrieb geben soll?
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Sofafischer (18. April 2010)

*AW: Grundmontage auf Barsch*

Man könnte den Haken ja auch direckt an der Hauptschnur befestigen so hatt man keinen Knoten und kann die schnur ne nummer dünner nehmen. So ist sie weniger anfällig für Wind und Ströhmung. 
Du kannst dann noch ein 1g bis aber MAX. 2g Blei mit ranhängen damit die Schnur immer schön gestrafft ist. 
lg


----------



## Andal (18. April 2010)

*AW: Grundmontage auf Barsch*

Du kannst beides machen, beides funktioniert.

Ohne Bebleiung wirst du natürlich kaum Wurfweite erzielen und bei bereits geringer Strömung den Köder nich am Platz halten können. Dafür hast du eine sehr sensible Montage.

Mit einem Blei und einer möglichst roten Auftriebsperle kannst du zusätzliche Beißreize schaffen. Auswerfen und die Montage immer wieder mal ein Stück einholen. Das gibt Bewegung und der Köder steigt jedes mal ein kleines Stück auf, wenn das Blei wieder aufliegt. Beide reizen animieren Barsche sehr!


----------



## <|Stachelritter|> (18. April 2010)

*AW: Grundmontage auf Barsch*

Danke für die sehr informativen Beiträge !


----------

